# Nvidia Geforce GTX 670 - bestes Modell?



## Adrianone (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Community,
ich weiß nicht, ob diese Frage schon im Forum gestellt wurde, aber ich würde gerne erfahren, welches Modell der GTX 670 denn nun das Beste ist. Ich habe mich schon im Voraus informiert und erfahren, dass es neben den Standardversionen auch eine "-AMP!"-Version von Zotac gibt. Daher wollte ich zusätzlich wissen, ob diese den anderen Editionen weit voraus ist und ob sich der (geringe) Aufpreis lohnt. Danke schon mal für alle Beiträge!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2012)

Geringer Aufpreis? ^^  Also, die GTX 670 gibt es von diversen Herstellern ab 350€, die AMP von Zotac kostet 420€ - hast Du da andere Preise zur Hand, oder sind 20% für Dich ein "geringer Aufpreis" ?


----------



## Adrianone (15. Juli 2012)

Also bei ComputerBild.de wurde behauptet, dass ein Modell im Durchschnitt 400€ kostet und die Zotac-Variante mit einem Kostenpunkt von 20€ mehr dementsprechend einen geringen Aufpreis hat.


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2012)

Das sind meine Top3.



ASUS GeForce GTX670 DirectCU II TOP: absolut leise, absolut nicht zu kriegen (für zumutbare Preise)
KFA² (Galaxy) GeForce GTX670 EX OC: auch gute Kühllösung, sehr schnell
Gigabyte GeForce GTX670 OC: relativ leise und schnell, (allerdings schwankt die Verarbeitungsqualität der Lüfter recht)


Ich lege sehr großen Wert auf einen möglichst leisen, im Idealfall (ASUS TOP) lautlosen, Betrieb. Wenn es dir entweder nur auf die höchste FPS Rate oder den günstigsten Preis geht, kannst du genausogut die AMP! oder ein anderes Modell wählen.


----------



## Adrianone (15. Juli 2012)

Danke; ich denke, die Gigabyte wäre eine Alternative für mich.


----------



## Adrianone (15. Juli 2012)

Noch eine kleine Frage: Welchen Grafikkartenhersteller findet ihr im Allgemeinen am besten?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2012)

Adrianone schrieb:


> Also bei ComputerBild.de wurde behauptet, dass ein Modell im Durchschnitt 400€ kostet und die Zotac-Variante mit einem Kostenpunkt von 20€ mehr dementsprechend einen geringen Aufpreis hat.


 
Das mag zum Zeitpunkt des Tests oder was auch immer das war so gewesen sein. Aktuell kosten die Karten aber ab 350€, und die Zotac AMP eben 420€.

Wegen der Hersteller: schlecht ist an sich keiner. Es gibt halt beim einen mal eine leisere Kühlung oder mehr Zubehör usw., aber da kann man nicht eindeutig sagen, dass ganz bestimmte Hersteller immer besser oder schlechter sind, denn die Grafikkarte selbst, also was die Leistung ausmacht, machen die Hersteller eh alle nach Vorgaben von AMD bzw Nvidia.


----------



## Adrianone (15. Juli 2012)

Werden Grafikkarten denn innerhalb einer solchen Zeitspanne schon billiger (Zeitpunkt des Tests: Mai 2012)?


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2012)

Adrianone schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Frage: Welchen Grafikkartenhersteller findet ihr im Allgemeinen am besten?



Immer der, den ich gerade gekauft habe. 

Das kannst du nicht pauschal sagen. Es gibt zu jedem Produkt Leute, die Probleme oder Pech hatten, daher gleich die ganze Marke schlecht finden.
Selbst der ASUS DirectCU II Kühler war nicht auf jeder Karte super. Oder der Gainward Phantom Kühler, der normal superleise ist, hat auf der GTX670 nur noch den Namen und eine komplett andere Kühllösung (eher Mogelpackung).

Einen vorwiegend guten Ruf haben aber zB: ASUS, EVGA, Gainward, MSI, Sapphire, Zotac...


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2012)

Grafikkarten werden oft sogar innerhalb von nur 2 Wochen merkbar billiger. Mai ist schon lange her, bezogen auf den Computermarkt     Und im Mai waren die Karten noch sehr neu - gerade am Anfang sind die Karten oft deutlich teurer als 3-4 Monate später.


----------



## Adrianone (15. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Grafikkarten werden oft sogar innerhalb von nur 2 Wochen merkbar billiger. Mai ist schon lange her, bezogen auf den Computermarkt     Und im Mai waren die Karten noch sehr neu - gerade am Anfang sind die Karten oft deutlich teurer als 3-4 Monate später.


Das werde ich mir merken  
Und wie ist die Gainward Geforce GTX 670?
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Der Gainward Phantom und der Gainward Standard Edition?


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Grafikkarten werden oft sogar innerhalb von nur 2 Wochen merkbar billiger. Mai ist schon lange her, bezogen auf den Computermarkt     Und im Mai waren die Karten noch sehr neu - gerade am Anfang sind die Karten oft deutlich teurer als 3-4 Monate später.


 
Bei den GTX670ern schauts preislich aber übel aus. Gerade wenn sich die Karten an das Referenzmodell halten, sind sie oft deutlich weniger hochwertig verarbeitet, als Mittelklassekarten der letzten Generation.

Ursprünglich als gehobene Mittelklasse konzipiert, leisten die Dinger mehr als High-End Karten der letzten nvidia Generation.
Und mindestens genausoviel, wie AMD 400+€ Karten der jetzigen Generation. 
Weshalb für GTX670 Karten der unverschämte Preis durchaus gerechtfertigt ist.  (Ihr Schweine!)


Die normale Gainward Karte scheint nach nvidias Referenzvorgaben gebaut worden sein. Der Radiallüfter wird also nicht unbedingt der leiseste sein, kühlt aber ordentlich und befördert die Abluft sogar aus dem Gehäuse, anstatt sie innen zu verwirbeln.
Wenn du nicht sehr lärmempfindlich bist, ist die Karte genausogut wie jede andere GTX670 im Referenzdesign.


edit: Eine günstigere Alternative, mit der du in Spielen auch viel Freude hast, wäre zB die HD7870.
Für 70% des Preises bekommst du 85% (OC) der Leistung. Es gibt keine bessere neue Karte unter 260€. Preis/Leistungstipp.


----------

